# [S] dyn ip anbieter gesucht, der auch fremde domains zulässt

## Treborius

Hallo,

ich wollte mich nun nicht bei diversen anbietern anmelden, nur um zu schauen ob sie können was ich brauche ...

Also :

kennt jemand einen dynamic-ip service, der auch das update von "fremden" domains zulässt?

also nix wie xxxxx.dyndns.org, etc?

Nebenbei : wäre es vielleicht mit "bind" möglich, ganz auf einen externen anbieter zu verzichten?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten!

Treb

----------

## misterjack

Zu 1.: Dafür gibts doch CNAME  :Smile: 

Zur 2.: hab da mal was für dich ergooglet: https://www.thesysadmin.net/eigenen-dyndns-server-betreiben/

----------

## ChrisJumper

Darf ich kurz eine Zwischenfrage stellen?

Die von misterjack vorgeschlagene Variante, erlaubt es die auch sich von einem Dienst wie Dyn-DNS unabhängig zu machen oder benötigt man dafür generell in erster Linie einen Server der unter einer festen IP erreichbar ist?

----------

## misterjack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> benötigt man dafür generell in erster Linie einen Server der unter einer festen IP erreichbar ist?

 

bei 2. variante jipp, davon ging ich jetzt stillschweigend aus, als Treborius von bind sprach. CNAMEs lassen sich ja bei jedem Anbieter setzen, die freikonfigurierbare Zonefiles anbieten.

----------

## Treborius

hat sich erledigt, ich hätte mein anliegen wohl etwas präziser formulieren sollen...

ich hab nen internet-anschluss mit dynamischer ip, aber einen http-server dahinter.

Der anbieter, welcher meine domains verwaltet, biete eigentlich dyndns dazu an,

aber verletzt das protokoll, weshalb ddclient nicht richtig funktionierte.

Deshalb wollte ich nun zu einem anderen dyn-dns anbieter wechseln.

Ich habe aber nun das neusetzten der ip ohne ddclient mit cron umgesetzt.

----------

## musv

dyndns.org ist meiner Meinung nach Mist. 

Der Dienst klappte bei mir vor ein paar Jahren ganz gut. Nur dauerte es halt ein paar Stunden, bis man nach einem IP-Wechsel (Zwangstrennung, Reconnect) wieder von außen erreichbar war. Irgendwann war mein Rechner aber gar nicht mehr erreichbar. Der Dyndns-Seite konnte man dann entnehmen, dass man sich ab jetzt (damals) alle paar Tage auf der Webseite einloggen muss. Ansonsten löschen die halt einfach mal die Rechner raus. Alternativ kann man mit einer kleinen Jahresgebühr diese Schikane umgehen.

Ich bin dann zu TwoDNS gewechselt. Das funktioniert zuverlässig ohne Macken. Und zusätzlich sind die Rechner auch schon nach kurzer Zeit nach einem IP-Wechsel wieder erreichbar.

----------

## bell

Ja, DynDNS(.org) war mal gut, der Name steht immer noch für die Idee. Wenn also jemand von dyn-dns redet ist nicht unbedingt dyndns.org gemeint  :Wink: 

Seit die mich "zwangen" alles umkonfigurieren zu müssen da meine "auserwählte" Domain "homelinux.org" plötzlich nur noch "Premium" war, habe ich ebenfalls gewechselt.

Mein neuer Favorit ist http://freedns.afraid.org. Die haben eine große Menge an Domains (teilweise auch viele private) wo man Sub-Domains anlegen kann.

----------

## V10lator

 *bell wrote:*   

> Mein neuer Favorit ist http://freedns.afraid.org. Die haben eine große Menge an Domains (teilweise auch viele private) wo man Sub-Domains anlegen kann.

 

Nicht nur das, man kann auch eigene (sub)domains schalten (also genau das was der OP wollte) ! Wie das geht? Bei der (sub)domain 4 NS Einträge setzen (NS1.AFRAID.ORG - NS4.AFRAID.ORG), dann bei afraid.org eben jene (sub)domain ganz normal unter Dynamic DNS eintragen.

----------

